# Inkbird IHT-1P



## Cj7851 (Apr 22, 2020)

Just got my inkbird instant read thermometer and already very pleased. Was happy to see it was charged right out of the box. I checked the calibration in ice water and it was spot on. Can't wait to use it for a cook

Thanks 

 Inkbirdbbq


----------



## RichGTS (Apr 22, 2020)

Money well spent, You will love it - I have been using mine a ton.


----------



## Blues1 (Apr 22, 2020)

Worth their weight in gold!


----------



## meskc (Apr 22, 2020)

I love mine as well. I got the IBT-4XS the other day that I won on their giveaway. Can't wait to give it a try.


----------



## Cj7851 (Apr 22, 2020)

meskc said:


> I love mine as well. I got the IBT-4XS the other day that I won on their giveaway. Can't wait to give it a try.



Same got mine in a giveaway. I had been looking into upgrading my thermometer so I was very excited to win one.


----------



## S-met (Apr 22, 2020)

Cj7851 said:


> Just got my inkbird instant read thermometer and already very pleased. Was happy to see it was charged right out of the box. I checked the calibration in ice water and it was spot on. Can't wait to use it for a cook
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Inkbirdbbq


I use mine so much that I bought 2.  Compared to one of my friends thermopen, I'll admit that it leave a little something to be desired, but not worth the extra $80 or whatever. 
I have the HET-F001 (retired to camp gear), IHT-1P (above) and ibt-6x. I'd have to go through my lists, but have another 4-5 ive bought as gifts.


----------



## MJB05615 (Apr 22, 2020)

I have the Instant read too, and it is great.  Spot on every time.  Great products Inkbird!


----------



## clifish (Apr 22, 2020)

I love mine, wicked fast and accurate!  Everything from Inkbird has been really great to use.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 22, 2020)

Thank you all!!   
We appreciate your support!


----------



## S-met (Apr 22, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq
 might be a little early, but starting to think about Father's day gifts:
Father
Father-in-law
Brother
Brother-in-law
Two q-ing neighbors
All needing new Q-thermometers.
Just saying. World needs some economic stimulus and I'm thinking about stimulating.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 22, 2020)

S-met said:


> Inkbirdbbq
> might be a little early, but starting to think about Father's day gifts:
> Father
> Father-in-law
> ...


Please consider Inkbird


----------



## SmokingUPnorth (Apr 23, 2020)

Love all my inkbird thermometers.


----------



## Dunstablegrizzly (Apr 23, 2020)

meskc said:


> I love mine as well. I got the IBT-4XS the other day that I won on their giveaway. Can't wait to give it a try.


I have one too. They are great!


----------



## Dave_XDM9 (Apr 23, 2020)

Just ordered one yesterday on Amazon. Looking forward to receive it.


----------



## civilsmoker (Apr 23, 2020)

Nice! 

I also recently got one of Inkbird's instant reads (IR) and have used it fair amount.  I have another IR and the Inkbird tends to give a better reading and is less sensitive to the amount of the probe that is in the meat so it has become my go to IR.

That said I also have the water proof 4 probe unit that I have used for some time.  It has been a proven performer as well. 

For the money they are hard to beat in my book, and I say that cause i trust my smoked meat to them and that's saying something for those that know me......


----------



## Smkryng (Apr 26, 2020)

I’m in the market for a new instant read, may have to give this a try


----------



## kelbro (Apr 27, 2020)

Mine works very well. Great value and all of my Inkbird products perform.


----------



## couger78 (Apr 27, 2020)

For the $13.39 it cost me on amazon in December, I'd say it's an extremely good value. I've been really happy with the accuracy.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Apr 27, 2020)

couger78 said:


> For the $13.39 it cost me on amazon in December, I'd say it's an extremely good value. I've been really happy with the accuracy.
> View attachment 442666


Thank you!


----------



## Faarg (Jun 15, 2020)

couger78 said:


> For the $13.39 it cost me on amazon in December, I'd say it's an extremely good value. I've been really happy with the accuracy.
> View attachment 442666



Did you have a discount on that or was that the price at the time?


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 15, 2020)

Faarg said:


> Did you have a discount on that or was that the price at the time?


As the stock is sufficient, we are offering the 50% discount code again.
Please feel free to contact me if you need one.


----------



## RichGTS (Jun 23, 2020)

PM Sent - I need another one of these for a gift!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 23, 2020)

RichGTS said:


> PM Sent - I need another one of these for a gift!


PM sent.


----------



## William Wilson (Jun 25, 2020)

Inkbirdbbq said:


> Thank you!



PM sent if I could get the 50% off code. I missed out the last time by a day. 

I love my Inkbird ITC-308 temperature controllers!


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 27, 2020)

William Wilson said:


> PM sent if I could get the 50% off code. I missed out the last time by a day.
> 
> I love my Inkbird ITC-308 temperature controllers!


Thanks for the support. Replied.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 27, 2020)

PM sent!!! Please help me help my mom learn to cook to tempature!!! The queen of the over cooked and microwave special needs help. I hate to beg  but PLEASE help me help her. Side note recently got an IBBQ-4T and I love the wifi connection on it. Kicks the pants off my iGrill 2.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Jun 28, 2020)

bigfurmn said:


> PM sent!!! Please help me help my mom learn to cook to tempature!!! The queen of the over cooked and microwave special needs help. I hate to beg  but PLEASE help me help her. Side note recently got an IBBQ-4T and I love the wifi connection on it. Kicks the pants off my iGrill 2.


Thanks for the support. Replied.


----------



## bigfurmn (Jun 28, 2020)

Put my order in today. One for my dear sweet mother (who can't cook to save her life) and one for grilling at my cousin's house where we cook a lot. I'll update what I think of it next weekend!


----------



## bigfurmn (Jul 3, 2020)

Gave one to my mother earlier today... My father was very happy!


----------



## mike243 (Jul 4, 2020)

I love mine, in all honesty I have only charge it 1 time when I bought it, still showing 2 bars of power, I don't keep it open and flopping around though, open ck wipe close repeat till done,then soap rinse close relax lol


----------



## madmark (Jul 4, 2020)

PM sent


----------



## Danabw (Apr 10, 2021)

I've been happily using my IHT-1P for quite a while now. Yesterday it showed "Lo" when I opened it to check temps on some sourdough bread I was proofing.

I've tried to charge it using multiple different USB cables and chargers, and the display just stays blank no matter what I plug into it. The "Lo" notification and empty battery icon appears when I open the thermometer so I know it's still alive. I know the thermometer is picky about what charger you use w/it (doesn't like higher power chargers) but I do remember that no matter what charger I used to connect to it the "charging" display always appeared.

I did find a 5V 500MA charger (the recommended power level) and that didn't help - display still blank. Tested the chargers/cables w/other devices and all of them showed that power was being provided. 

Anyone seen this behavior, have any ideas?  Thanks!


----------

